# Chester's gone...



## caralynn (Jan 24, 2005)

Just wanted to let the ones who have helped me know that my Chester cat has left and not come back. He was so happy and his medication seemed to make him feel better, so I don't know what happened, because he left last Tuesday and hasn't come since. We've had him for 7 months now and he's never left. I'm simply heartbroken and I worry about him constantly. I've walked our property for days calling him and looking in every nook and cranny for him. I loved him like he was my own and wanted him to get healthy and find a very happy loving home where he could spend the rest of his life. It's just not the same around here and I hope he knows how much I love him and miss him.


----------



## roseeden (May 18, 2005)

Do you currently live in Houston, Texas??? I am currently looking for a cat named Chester, too. I lost him last summer.

Every morning I wake up I regret not being able to say good-bye to Chester. Even though Chester was dead to me (I would never be able to see or hear from him again) the pain stays. It had been over a year since my sweet Chester left me. I wonder the circumstances of his departure every single day in my life. I am in pain. I would never find another cat in my life that lick my legs like Chester and loves me like Chester.

When my ex-roommate got rid of my Chester (she hates animals and I was extremely afraid of her) I thought I could just be away to be away from the pain.I went to the most expensive restaurant I knew with my boyfriend (the food turned out to be awful) My ex-roommate promised me that she would tell me who the new owner was, but after she got rid of the cat she told me that I was mentally unstable and if she told me who the new owner was I would be stalking her (I don't even own a car). My love for Chester and my deep grief was interpreted as an obsession. She told me to go to a mental hospital and get myself stabilized before I even ask her about the Chester. I loved Chester so much and unfortuneately every single person I know except my boyfriend agreed with my ex-roommate. I miss him every day.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Did you read this http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=7722 ?


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear that. I hope that you do find him someday though.


----------

